# ze waren vs het waren



## Alisson Pereira

Hallo

Is er enig verschil als ik zeg?

Ze waren Amerikanen.
Het waren Amerikanen.

Bij voorbaat dank.


----------



## eno2

It's normally 'het'


----------



## Alisson Pereira

So, Can I say??
Dat waren, Dit waren, die waren and deze waren??


----------



## eno2

Yes
But I would like to know what you mean.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

So, nothing so special
I'm trying to learn those things (singular with plural, I guess?), it's, for me, a kind of difficult subject to get easily, because that subject there is niether my language or English. But i've been working on improving it.

Then Can I say?

Dit/dat/die/deze zijn/waren

Die/dat zijn/waren haar vrienden
Dit/deze zijn/waren haar vrienden

If you can gimme more examples, please!


----------



## Peterdg

Alisson Pereira said:


> So, nothing so special
> I'm trying to learn those things (singular with plural, I guess?), it's, for me, a kind of difficult subject to get easily, because that subject there is niether my language or English. But i've been working on improving it.
> 
> Then Can I say?
> 
> Dit/dat/die/deze zijn/waren
> 
> 
> Die/dat zijn/waren haar vrienden
> Dit/deze zijn/waren haar vrienden
> 
> If you can gimme more examples, please!


Yes, you can say all that.

But, you should keep in mind that the forum rules demand some guidelines you have to follow and your questions do not follow them:

1) You should always provide *context*. That means that you cannot ask: 


Alisson Pereira said:


> Then Can I say?
> 
> Dit/dat/die/deze zijn/waren


Those are not complete sentences and they come without context. Are you talking about "people" or "things"? In which sense do you use "zijn"?

2) 


Alisson Pereira said:


> If you can gimme more examples, please!


You should not ask for more examples. The forum rules prohibit asking for lists and such a question is asking for "lists".


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok

I'm sorry


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Alisson Pereira said:


> Die/dat zijn/waren haar vrienden
> Dit/deze zijn/waren haar vrienden



In those cases, can the words Dit/dat/die/deze be used?
For example:

Dat waren haar vrienden ( those were her friends)
Dit waren haar vrienden (these were her friends)
Die waren haar vrienden (those were her friends)
Deze waren haar vrienden (these were her friends)


----------



## Peterdg

Yes, all OK.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Thank you


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Yes, you can say all that.
> 
> But, you should keep in mind that the forum rules demand some guidelines you have to follow and your questions do not follow them:
> 
> 1) You should always provide *context*. That means that you cannot ask:
> Those are not complete sentences and they come without context. Are you talking about "people" or "things"? In which sense do you use "zijn"?
> 
> 2)
> 
> You should not ask for more examples. The forum rules prohibit asking for lists and such a question is asking for "lists".



Mod didn't  intervene (much) in that stile of questioning, the reason probably being the questions are  mainly about grammar (learning).

Alisson should be aware of rule 2 & 3 but as there's no separate subforum for Dutch grammar, grammar questions can be posted here.

Now, it would perhaps be better to use a title that clearly REFERS TO a GRAMMAR question such as  for instance "Use of the demonstratives/aanwijzende  voornaamwoorden dit, dat die, deze" "etc..

In that case that will surely involve less limitation (of the context and one- question -a - thread rule)

But you still  have to use a full sentence for each example of course.

I'm  aware Alisson changed the subject from personal pronouns ze/het to demonstatives die/dit. You can't do that in the same thread.


----------

